# Not a poodle, but I love her



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Shes adorable XD
we had a boxer mix when I was younger and she was a great dog!

and I love chow chows, when I find a breeder that I like (not as easy in the chow world compared to the poodle >.<) I plan on adding one to my family!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a lovely girl - Chewie obviously knew exactly what he was about when he persuaded you to adopt her!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

She is precious! I love how spunky she looks.  And I dunno, to me she is quite beautiful! She has that pug charm with a really athletic looking body and long legs. Very cute, in my opinion! 
I don't even own a pug and I was a bit upset at the comments on pugs too... I don't like breed knocking in general, but especially not on harmless little dogs like pugs. They are so sweet!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl!!! I love her face, i think it is beautiful =)

I love all dogs as well and hate when other breeds are knocked like that especially when they dont deserve it. No dog does really because a bad dog is created by a bad owner. 

Thanks sharing!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think she is just gorgeous!! I ADORE boxers!! 


I too was surprised and disappointed by the pug hate in the other thread. So often we share how hurt we are by people thinking our poodles are snobby, prissy dogs, yet we seem to have no problem knocking other breeds...
For just about every dog breed I have said I wouldn't want, I have met one that made me change my mind. 

Thank you for sharing your beautiful girl! More pictures please!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I loooove pugs, bostons, boxers, ect. They seriously have such sweet temperaments, your girl is awesome, totally a tomboy! Love it! I think I need to add a boston to my family someday, and I don't care what other people think of it!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Your boxer is very cute!! I too Adore boxers!! One of Rileys best friends is a boxer.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

What a lovely Boxer

Fear not, we love our poodles but we are Chow people too (we have 2) as well as scruffy brown dog people


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I LOVE boxers! We lost a great one, Duke (7), last Christmas to lymphoma, very common in boxers, unfortunately. He was such a sweet boy! Chewie's a doll, too!


----------

